

On telescopes, nerds, hackers, and makers. - brettneese
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/adaeb140ffab

======
jsinghdreams
Wonderfully written piece Brett!

I really liked the insight that you formulated: When an idea/object falls into
the hands of the many, real innovation starts to flourish. It becomes a
science experiment on a scale not previously possible, where research is
continuously conducted in garages. Though this experimentation isn't as
efficient as it could be, if it was organized, the scale of the work being
done marginalizes the gains efficiency could possibly create.

